
Why A San Francisco Coffee Shop Stopped Tracking Customers' Phones - ohjeez
http://www.forbes.com/sites/kashmirhill/2014/06/20/why-a-san-francisco-coffee-shop-stopped-tracking-customers-phones/
======
jnorthrop
It is tough times for services trying to make a buck off of personal data.
Even when the coffee shop owner and Euclid did everything right they still
couldn't make it work. While users generally accept the exchange of some
direct benefit for their personal data, we have not reached a point where when
the user is not directly benefiting from that exchange are they comfortable
with it.

